# How to undervolt i5-10300h



## Apkesha (Feb 15, 2022)

Greetings to everyone I have a 10300h cpu or and would like to undervolt would you help?? @unclewebb @everyone


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 15, 2022)

Set the CPU core and CPU cache to -50.8 mV. Test to make sure your computer is stable.
There are lots of YouTube videos to show you how to use ThrottleStop to undervolt.
Never update the bios for your laptop. This can block CPU voltage control.


----------



## Apkesha (Feb 15, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Set the CPU core and CPU cache to -50.8 mV. Test to make sure your computer is stable.
> There are lots of YouTube videos to show you how to use ThrottleStop to undervolt.
> View attachment 236771
> View attachment 236772


You're right, I've looked at the videos, but I wanted to bring it up because I was thinking of doing it wrong.
I have set the cpu cache and cpu core to -50.8, should I test it with TS Bench?
this way


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 15, 2022)

Apkesha said:


> should I test it with TS Bench?


Sure. Play some games too.

Make sure the FIVR monitoring table shows your voltages.

Open Limit Reasons when testing. Find out if your CPU is throttling.


----------



## Apkesha (Feb 15, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Sure. Play some games too.
> 
> Make sure the FIVR monitoring table shows your voltages.
> 
> Open Limit Reasons when testing. Find out if your CPU is throttling.


I played some games and the results are as follows


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 15, 2022)

Have you tried to undervolt more than -50 mV? Some computers with 10th Gen CPUs run stable at -75 mV or -100 mV.

Watch Limit Reasons when running TS Bench. Do any boxes turn red when the CPU is loaded? That means the CPU is throttling.


----------



## Apkesha (Feb 15, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Have you tried to undervolt more than -50 mV? Some computers with 10th Gen CPUs run stable at -75 mV or -100 mV.
> 
> Watch Limit Reasons when running TS Bench. Do any boxes turn red when the CPU is loaded? That means the CPU is throttling.


i have tried cpu cache -100 and cpu core -100 the results are as follows


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 15, 2022)

The TS Bench says there were 123 Errors. That means the CPU needs more voltage. Try -75 mV and test for errors. The TS Bench should never report any errors.


----------



## Apkesha (Feb 15, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> The TS Bench says there were 123 Errors. That means the CPU needs more voltage. Try -75 mV and test for errors. The TS Bench should never report any errors.


should they both have the same value, for example, if I set the cpu cache to -75, would it work if I set the cpu core to -100?


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 16, 2022)

Apkesha said:


> should they both have the same value


Those two voltages do not have to be set to the same value. Use Cinebench when testing different voltages. Software that uses a lot of AVX instructions might benefit. Just make sure the TS Bench does not report any errors.


----------



## Apkesha (Feb 17, 2022)

I've been messing with the settings a little, is there anything wrong right now?


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 17, 2022)

Apkesha said:


> is there anything wrong right now?


Everything looks good. Is your computer stable with those voltage settings? Have you tried playing a few different games? Stability in games is a good test when undervolting. You can also run the TS Bench 960M and 7680M tests. You do not have to run these tests until completion. Just run them for a few minutes. You can press the Stop button to stop the test at any time. The larger tests are good because they use more memory and might show errors compared to the shorter 120M test. I would try both the 4 Thread and 8 Thread tests.

Your CPU is reaching the thermal throttling temperature. With better cooling, your computer might run a little faster when fully loaded. Without better cooling, there is not much else you can do.

Edit - Check the PL1 and PL2 Clamp boxes if you want to make sure power does not exceed those values. A shorter turbo time value like 8 seconds instead of 28 seconds is usually better for most laptops. If your computer is allowed to run at 75W for 28 seconds, I am sure it is going to overheat. That will trigger constant thermal throttling at 95°C or higher.


----------



## Apkesha (Feb 17, 2022)

I tested it in the game and, as you said, in the bench settings, it did not give an error.can uv be invalid because core and cache have different values?
I'm using mx4 as a thermal paste, I think it's a problem with laptops, is there a thermal paste that you can recommend?

that's how your settings should be, right?


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 18, 2022)

Apkesha said:


> can uv be invalid because core and cache have different values?


Your undervolt is working correctly. The core and cache do not have to be set to the same value. Some people see better results when using different voltages. You have to test with a program like Cinebench to see if there are any improvements.









						MAXON Cinebench (R20.0) Download
					

CINEBENCH is a real-world cross platform test suite that evaluates your computer's performance capabilities. CINEBENCH is based on MAXON's award-winn




					www.techpowerup.com
				




 If you see the same results when using (-75 mV cache -75 mV core) compared to (-75 mV cache and -125 mV core) then you can leave both of them at -75 mV. Most 8th and 9th Gen CPUs like the 8750H and 9750H reported better results when using different voltage. Here are some Cinebench examples.






						Cinebench Test.zip
					






					drive.google.com
				






Apkesha said:


> mx4


I have heard that some people with laptops have bad long term results when using MX4. 


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/overclocking/comments/jnc13d

I have not tested MX4 in a laptop or any paste for a long time. I have heard that Noctua NT-H2 works well. Do not buy NT-H1.


----------



## runforthehills (Feb 18, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Your undervolt is working correctly. The core and cache do not have to be set to the same value. Some people see better results when using different voltages. You have to test with a program like Cinebench to see if there are any improvements.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Ive got a 10300 aswell, im form the uk and have a rtx 2060. Can I use these settings aswell? Also what does powerlimit 4 do? I have mine set to 163 (default) should I make it 0 aswell?


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 18, 2022)

runforthehills said:


> Can I use these settings as well?


CPUs are unique. You need to do lots of stability testing to find out what voltages will work best for your CPU.

I prefer to set Power Limit 4 to a value of 0. This tells the CPU to ignore this power limit. Intel CPUs run just fine without needing 101 different reasons to throttle.


----------

